# Charles Kennedy dies at 55.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sad news about Charles Kennedy dieing at such a young age,he seemed a good man.I know he was fitting his problems,but suppose loosing his seat to the SNP didnt help.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Terribly sad news.
A very gentle, principled man with talent and honesty.
Gone far too soon.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's very sad. He leaves a 10 year old son, too. One of very few politicians that I actually quite liked.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sad to see him go, a good man. To think that a decade ago he led the LibDems to win 6 million votes!

Dick


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Poor Charlie, no one should go at that age. Very sorry for his son.

Dave


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, very sad. Don't know if anyone else caught his last appearance On Question Time? He just wasn't with it. Very disturbing.

Phil


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

One of the few politicians of all parties that people are probably genuinely sad to hear the sad news about.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very sad news, he seemed to be liked across the divide and he was a brave MP when he joined the million marchers against Blairs illegal war, a sad loss to the political scene and to his old constituency in particular.

Jim.


----------

